# Gigin newbies



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

My son (13) is begging me to take him flounder gigging, but since we have never been before and don't even have gigs I thought someone out there might have some words of advice. We have a flat bottom bass tracker for the shallows but that is the extent of what we have and our knowledge. My son also desperatley wants to use the speargun that his grandfather gave him for Christmas. Is that even legal? I need any help i can get, a good first experience will make all the difference.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't fire a speargun out of the water!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Don't fire a speargun out of the water!



Why?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> Why?


Because it will come back and hurt you. Here is but one example

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=D60-Ml67xHU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=D60-Ml67xHU


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 2 Gigs for Sale. 10ft alum poles $15ea

455-0415


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Dont know if this will help but shoot me a PM and maybe You and your son can go with me,short trip3-4hr,let him maybe kill a few.Best I can do,hope this helps.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good deal, I would take him up on that if I were you


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

That is good price on gigs, need to buy those to start this lifelong adventure with your son.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 12V 100W light (underwater type)with mounting bracket, barely used, I'd let go for $25. I used to run 2 of them, but one would get you started. You'd need a batt. to run it.


----------

